# How to unlock FM radio in Nexus 5



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 25, 2013)

I just bought Nexus 5 32gb model.
I live in mumbai & listen radio. But there in no radio in nexus 5.
I searched lot in google and xda, but to unlock it new rom should be installed.
I dont want to root my phone. Is there any different methods that I can try with or without rooting.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 25, 2013)

You can't as nexus 5 DOESN'T have a radio.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 25, 2013)

ZTR said:


> You can't as nexus 5 DOESN'T have a radio.



What!!! 
What about Spirit FM???


----------



## ZTR (Dec 25, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> What!!!
> What about Spirit FM???



Even for that you need to have the FM radio module which the N5 doesn't have.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 25, 2013)

yup no support of FM.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 26, 2013)

$hadow said:


> yup no support of FM.



then how to listen FM?
Or google update will fix this problem?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 26, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> then how to listen FM?
> Or google update will fix this problem?


Frankly speaking I do not use FM . So I do not need it. So I haven't found anything for this


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 26, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> then how to listen FM?
> Or google update will fix this problem?


i dont think it can be fixed with an update because its a hardware issue, you can try online radio


----------



## RohanM (Dec 27, 2013)

There is no FM [Antenna] in N4 & N5.. So Forget abt it..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2013)

@OP: use online Radio services such TuneIn radio etc


----------



## snap (Dec 27, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...owered-synology-413j-icecast.html#post2048994 relevant


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

You can't unlock FM in Nexus 5...
close the thread now...


----------

